# Morel Ultimo 10" 2-ohm in Ported ProBox for 07+ Silverado Extended Cab



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

The best (pre-fab) box out there for a 07+ (NNBS) Silverado/Sierra extended cab is the ProBox CX-7110L-750. It comes with a 750 watt (soon to be 1,000 watt) sub at either 2- or 4-ohm (your choice; I have the 2-ohm). The sub that comes with it, ProBox hinted, is supposed to be along the lines of a JL W6, give or take. You can see the sub in the photos I've attached. Honestly, I was impressed front to back with this subwoofer. It goes down VERY low - like Tyga - Rack City low. I tested it with three different amplifiers, all of which sounded better on it than my current amplifier setup: Kenwood XR-1S, Alpine PDX M6, and my current amplifier, a Kenwood XR900-5 (5-channel). Both the XR-1S and PDX M6 made this sub, even being ported, really, really tight and hard hitting to the point that my roof liner wood rattle. The XR900-5's sub channel didn't seem to have the same balls despite the similar wattage rating. This could be because of many reasons - I didn't do a gain match sort of comparison and the only time I used the XR900-5 was daisy chained behind a RF 3SIXTY.3 with a completely flat EQ and my Alpine HU's processing defeated. The other amps were used direct RCA from the head unit with who knows what EQ curve setup going on (I don't remember). Nevertheless, I think it's just that the XR900-5 sub channel isn't as balsy as a stand alone amplifier - frankly I figure that's to be expected considering it's got 5-channels and is smaller than both the other dedicated mono amplifiers. It is what it is.

Moving on...

I was never going to keep the ProBox subwoofer. I was going to drop in an IDQ 10" but decided to use those in my Fiesta in a downfire application. I acquired a Morel Ultimo 10" 2-ohm from a member here and dropped it in. It looks fantanstic in the box (once it gets light out, I'll throw up a couple pictures). I used some 3M seal tape to, well, seal it to the bed coated enclosure. I have no idea what the size of the box or port is on the box (ProBox won't tell me) but it takes up the entire underside of my rear seat and ports out to the passenger rear door. I'm guessing it's around the specs that Morel suggests for this subwoofer... at least I'm going to think so for my own sanity.

Long winded to get to this... I did an A/B comparison with the following songs:

1) My #1 SQ testing song: Tracy Chapman - New Beginning
2) My go-to testing song on the rap side: 50 Cent - You Already Know
3) My new go-to rock song: Muse - Panic Station

The rest of the setup, which is very temporary and not tuned (waiting for Orlando to get some pointers before I even stress out and try), is:
- Midbass: CDT M6+ / 80 to 250 / door / 12db
- Midrange: Alpine SPX-17PRO Mid / 250 to 4000 / kickpanels*/ 12 db
- Tweeter: Alpine SPX-17PRO Tweeter / 4000+ / kickpanels / 24 db
- Sub: Morel Ultimo 10" 2-ohm / <80 / 24 db
- Amp/Tweet/Mid: Kenwood XR-400-4
- Amp/Sub/Midbass: Kenwood XR-900-5

I don't remember what crossovers types I used - butterworth, etc. I dunno.

The ProBox woofer, which is a louder, lower, and, IMO, way better all-rounder than a W3, for the sake of comparison, has had a tendency to be slow, which has annoyed me. I don't know the specs of it but I suspect its efficiency isn't particularly amazing and, if it is, it's maybe more of an SPL sub. That said, it performs well blending in with the CDTs if you time them with 1 ms of delay against the sub's 0 ms of delay. It falters in keeping up (powered with the XR900-5) with dubstep and is always kind of obvious that it's there in other music. Anyway, with the above songs, it did as follows:

1) Bit boomy on the bass lines within its range. Again, no gain matching done so far but I've played with it at many comparative gain levels and on this song it just wants to stand out and peak a bit at, I'm guessing, the 80 hz region. It's not "louder" but it just makes itself obvious that it's sitting back there being a subwoofer in a box behind the driver seat.

2) This rap song has a unique beat to it, I think, that isn't just boom boom boom. This ProBox sub does boom boom boom like a boss. But this one has a quick slap of a beat and some buda buda bah booooooom right after and, compared to my home stereo's subwoofer for example, it is a little late or sloppy at times when it is no longer responsible for making noise. It'll go that little bit too much beyond when I know the bass note really ends. Could be a ported thing, could be this amplifier (probably is to a degree), but it was - the best word to describe it - soft... but annoyingly so. This has been the main problem with me and this subwoofer even though it is worlds better than anything I've thrown in my truck for the substage, including a JL Stealthbox with a W3.

3) This sub does very well on this song. It hits when it needs to hit and does so with authority. It'll also tend to blend well as compared to the other songs. I just need to figure out how to turn out the shrill of the lead singer's voice in this and Supremecy - both songs, on every car system except for one (oddly with Focal speakers) makes me want to rip my ears off. That hz range of his voice when he's up high just bothers my ears like you would not believe. Not an issue in home stereos, though. Anyway... this sub did well on this song and enhanced the intensity - that wack, wack, wack at the beginning - quite nicely.

The thing about the ProBox sub is that everything is either loud or... where is it. That's the overall impression I have from it.

Moving on to the Ultimo. Just dropped in it. Wish I lined up the Morel logo better to center. I didn't realize they (there are 3 around the frame) were so obvious - it was dark out... so sue me. I might move it but it's under my seat and I'll never look at it so what's the point?

First I must say... holy ****. This sub reminds me of when I used to actually play my bass guitar. $1,500 Ibanez wired with brand new blues strings, hooked to a massive Hughes and Kettner amplifier, and everything turned up to 11 playing (rather, attempting to play) some Red Hot Chili Peppers. All that bass detail you know is there because you're playing it... that feeling was back.

I literally, I **** you not, did the whole dropped jaw, eyes wide open, head tilted to the side in complete awe face. This thing is ****ing incredible.

1) Here's what I have to say... oh... there's a bassist in this and other Tracy Chapman songs... not a guy going BVVV BVVV BVVV in a microphone! You hear that string go back and forth over the pickups. When that string stops, the sub stops. When the string moves, the sub moved. It was instant. This box is apparently a good fit for this subwoofer because this Morel made this song sound different, in a good way. I've heard this song many times on a $20,000 home stereo system (no, not mine... haha) and this sub did as good a job of handling the bass, IMO. Albeit I have some vibration issues here and there I'm working out but, yep, I finally have an identifiable separation of the bassist in bluesy songs.

2) The Morel was faster, cleaner, and smoother on the bass lines in this song. It hit harder (the bass you feel, if you will) more than the ProBox sub but it was not as SPL-ish... not as loud. I don't mind because the ProBox sub stood out. This is the first time I've heard this song in a car where the sub didn't stand out - it just was part of it all. I'm loving that... though I do like to listen to rap music with just a tad bit (a lot) more bass than what IASCA would sanction. 

3) The Morel improved upon the ProBox sub quite a bit with this song. I didn't realize the detail in the bass region I was missing in this song until I played it with the Morel. Again, that bass guitar was so much clearer and anything beat oriented was snappier and more real. I did begin to notice some midbass weakness all of a sudden while listening to this song with the Morel, which is interesting. As if the sub stopped being a problem and the next in line started exposing its weaknesses. The CDT's will eventually (if I can) be replaced by SLS 8" but for now they are little bitty subwoofers for sure. They're just terrible beyond 500 hz, IMO, and aren't in a fully sealed door.

500 pages later... the Morel Ultimo 10" is nwwwiiiiiiicce! Review end.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nice write up. cant wait till my two 12 inch ultimos are in and playing


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well all that said, the Morel WILL NOT go nearly as low as the ProBox sub in this box. Could be a power issue, could be the sub itself. The ProBox subwoofer would manage with Tyga - Rack City. The Morel falls right off and sounds like it's going to fall apart... boo!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

My Ultimo 12 was the same way...really lacked bottom end. I totally blame my enclosure and available...NOT the sub at all.
All I know with my limited knowledge it that my new sub does all the good stuff the Morel did equally well if not better and has the bottom end of a W7 in the exact same enclosure.

I'd love to have had the Ultimo and the time to build a dedicated enclosure but it just wasn't in the cards.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

What sub do you have now? I'm limited with box options in my truck... in fact, to the point where I'm thinking of just selling it and getting a car with a trunk, haha. That's life...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

In my Sig. I love the thing...I'd venture a guess it will be the sub others are judged by for quite some time.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh... duh.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> What sub do you have now? I'm limited with box options in my truck... in fact, to the point where I'm thinking of just selling it and getting a car with a trunk, haha. That's life...


I hear ya. My wife has been talking about another hatch back for her next car, but I'm really thinking of pushing her to a trunk car for some additional subwoofer options (IB).


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Can I put an order in for a car, too... since you're out and about buying? 

Hatchbacks are great SQ cars. Just have to fight boomy bass from time to time, IME.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

No buying right now... just window shopping and planning. We'll be saving up and buying used with cash. So, probably not going to have any left over to help you out. 

We have two hatchback cars now (both xBs). I'm thinking a larger trunk car for her and a pickup for myself... when it is time. 



sirbOOm said:


> Can I put an order in for a car, too... since you're out and about buying?
> 
> Hatchbacks are great SQ cars. Just have to fight boomy bass from time to time, IME.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

FYI: Put 1,000 watts to the sub instead of 600... much better. Too bad I can't fit that big 1,000 watt JBL amp anywhere. Ohwell... selling the truck anyway.


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

That looks awesome man!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Truck sold. Box with the original sub for sale.


----------

